# Montezuma grade...



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thinking of riding Montezuma grade on the friday after Thanksgiving - anybody familiar with the road traffic I may encounter on that day?

Thanks


Chris


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Where's Montezuma Grade?


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

It's just west of Borrego Springs - an 11 mile climb of 3300' gain.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Oops! O.K., obviously I can't give you any help. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Shouldnt be a problem*

I have been up and down the road quite a few times including weekends. Stay close to the fog line going up. I think going down is the real problem. Last December a Harley Rider decided to cut to the inside going down while a truck coming up made the decision to cut to the outside going into the bike riders lane. The Harley hit the truck head on. You might still see the markings where the accident was on a blind curve a little more than halfways up. Anyone who races should try to make it up in 65 minutes or less if they are under 45 years. Time yourself from the sign at the bottom to the top of the hill.
If your a weekend warrior anything under 80 minutes is pretty decent.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

depending on the weather, you will see a lot of motorcycles, a few motorhomes and some cars.

i've ridden my motorcycle out there a lot because of the low traffic, little to no law enforcement and we could rail....it is a great road.

you might experience a fair amout of wind though.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks guys -

Is there a decent shoulder to ride on out of traffic or are you in the car lane?


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

You pretty much stay in the car lane the whole way up. The shoulder might be 12 inches or so. Traffic is alway light, even on holidays. A popular ride is to continue down to 78 and turn left and then swing back to BS going over Yaqui Pass. That is somewhere in the range of 54 miles. The nice thing about it is that after going over the pass its pretty much downhill the next 40 miles. Most of the time the wind will be at your back. If you decide to do that you can take a break at the Ranchita store just west of Montezuma and also take a water break at Tamarisk Grove before heading up the relatively short climb up Yaqui. Heres a link to a pic that shows the shoulder-you will be on the road. The spot of this pic is real close to where the Harley rider cut to the inside while the semi took the outside and crossed into the Harley. As you can see you want to watch your speed coming down.

https://briandesousa.com/bicycling/touring/images/sd02/wheee.jpg


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks BorregoKid,

You up in Washington state? I think I remember a thread with you mentioning that. My wife and I are originally from Seattle, living in SoCal for now. We still have a cabin in the Methow Valley near Twisp.

I'm assuming from your screenname that you are from Borrego Springs?

Thanks again for the help.

Chris


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I am strictly a winter visitor to BS. My home is in Cle Elum, Wa. I just got back from Winthrop-Twisp and the Fall Bike Festival. Winthrop shares a lot of similarity with BS in that both towns are hard to get to and remain a little bit undiscovered. BS might be a little more unique in that it might be the last great desert town in California. I should be back in BS in early December for the start of my "summer." When your in BS if you have any problems with your bike go see Desert Dan at Carrizo Bikes.


----------

